# Yay, frustration!



## Alykins (Jan 7, 2009)

So, I thought I had been getting somewhere with Gizmo. He ate the millet out of my hand that first day, but now he won't try again. I decided I'd move my hand from by his food bowl, to a perch he always likes to sit on. He'll come close, stare at the millet then back at me, but he won't go for it. /sigh. Where's the trust?! And lately, after putting some fresh food into his bowl, as I go to put the bowl back into his cage, he hisses at me! I can't remember him ever doing that, not even when I first got him.. It seems like we're getting worse rather than better. I've been wanting to go back to the pet store to buy him some new toys and perches, and the lady there told me I could bring Gizmo back to get him reweighted. I figured that was a good idea since I don't have a scale of my own. But he's definitely not ready for me to be holding him, and I don't want to force him.. I guess I'll just have to go without him then. I know most of you are going to say that it just takes time, and I'm going to be happy when he finally comes around. If he comes around that is, so I guess I'm just ranting. <_<


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

No you're not just ranting. It's is frustrating. Maybe if you leave the cage door open and let him come out. You could try the millet thing on top of his cage. It will be a little less his territory and you might find it's an attitude adjustment for him.


----------



## Alykins (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll give that a try. Thanks


----------



## Maeko (Jan 7, 2009)

i think you can try bringing him to somewhere quiet like your room..then leave the cage door open and let him slowly explore and hopefully he'll step out of the cage..
i tried it with my tiel..i've not really handled him for quite sometime cos i was overseas for studies..so he became kinda nasty..and his bites are really painful. Whenever i tried to get him out, he bites me instead. That made me frustrated and upset..But i didn't blame him and kept trying. Yesterday i brought the cage to my room where it's quiet..and started talkign to him softly..and after awhile i managed to gain his trust and he stepped up onto my finger! i was soo happy well he doesn't trust me fully yet though..cos after i put him back onto the stand..and try to make him step up onto my finger, he starts to bite again..so i repeated the same thing, talking softly and then he'll step up again.
takes alot of patience though..but don't give up on him


----------



## Alykins (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay, I want to know why Gizmo does this.. I don't really know how to explain it but I'll try. He was chewing on his wood kabob, and he kind of puts his beak against the kabob, rubbed his head on it a bit and kinda nibbles at it. Every now and then when I take him to a quiet room and try to get him used to my hands, I'll start giving him scratches behind his crest, and he'll do this.


----------

